# Vintage Omega



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

I know nothing about vintage watches but I just bought item number 261378242614 from the bay.

Seems like a good deal but wanting to know what others think. Does it look alright?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks OK and seller has good feedback. I understand that they can be expensive to service but it says that it has been done, so you should be good to go. I have bought a few from the USA but the import duty and shipping sour the deals a bit!

Mike


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

tixntox said:


> Looks OK and seller has good feedback. I understand that they can be expensive to service but it says that it has been done, so you should be good to go. I have bought a few from the USA but the import duty and shipping sour the deals a bit!
> 
> Mike


I hate import duty. Horrible horrible thing. But at the price I paid I think it really is just such a good looking watch. And its really nice and small which is great.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's a badly re-finished dial and I think you'll know more when you get it in your hands and open it up.....


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

I posted a similar thread on WUS and there was general consensus that the dial was re-painted. Due to this I messaged the seller that I have grounds to refuse payment due to the description being wrong("all orginal omega"). Thanks for the help and I really should do more research and be more patient.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nil desperandum ...  For that money, if it's a watch with a working Omega movement in it could be a lot worse, it's attractive and if it's a franken, I've seen a lot worse. Let's be honest it would make a nice dress watch and your non WIS friends would never know...


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

Changed my mind again! I'm just going to ask for pictures of the movement - seek the opinion of those on here and see what the consensus is. I just think it's such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Should you not have asked these questions of the seller before you bought?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd keep your money if you can and look for something else.


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

Deco said:


> Should you not have asked these questions of the seller before you bought?


Yes but l bid on it last night after a night out in town so not much thought when into the purchase.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

andrew91 said:


> Yes but l bid on it last night after a night out in town so not much thought when into the purchase.


  Been there done that......


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

as above lol


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

me too.....


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Me to and it's still in the garage...


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Honestly - this may serve as an excuse to yourself, but not to the seller. I'd stick with "wrong description", or just pay and be happy. On WUS they stated that it might be a period redial, so "original" by all means and purposes.

I'd stick with the deal, even if I was intoxicated when I did it in the first place. It's just fair ;-)

And it's not like we'd be discussing a marriage here

Regards

Tomcat


----------



## andrew91 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help and sorry about all the crap in the photos. I didn't really know how to crop them.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I does'nt sound like you want it.


----------

